# Healthy sweetener for stewed apples?



## dreamer (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm stewing apples and don't want to use an artificial sweetener or white sugar.  What's my healthiest option here?
Thanks!


----------



## Dina (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd try 100% maple syrup.  It's healthy and better than refined sugar.


----------



## jkath (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd use organic honey.

Also, if you put in cinnamon, it will help the apples taste sweeter without adding anything else.


----------



## Mama (Sep 4, 2008)

Take a handful of dates, raisins or figs, put them in your blender along with a 1/2 cup of water. Blend for 10 minutes or so.  It'll be like a caramel pudding and it's a great sweetener for salad dressings and all kinds of fruits.


----------



## Constance (Sep 4, 2008)

Interesting ideas you all have!

I call mine fried apples, as I cook them in a skillet with butter, dash of lemon juice, cinnamon, raisins, and a little brown sugar. 

Apples or applesauce are great when cooked with red hots (candy). They're sweet, spicy and turn a beautiful pink. 
My mom used to hollow out whole apples and cook them in the oven in a syrup made from red hots. When they came out, she stuffed the hollow with cream cheese (and maybe nuts?), except for the ones she left plain for me.


----------



## miniman (Sep 4, 2008)

You could also use brown, denerara or molasses sugars which are not as refined as white sugar.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 4, 2008)

Honey


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 4, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Honey


 
 Ditto!


----------



## Alix (Sep 4, 2008)

When you say stewing apples do you mean making applesauce or just cooking the apples to eat whole but cooked through?

I actually don't use any sweetener of any kind with apples. I find they can be pretty sweet without help. BUT, if you were going to be putting any liquid in, then try using apple juice, it is sweet without adding too much. Otherwise, honey is the way to go.


----------



## Lizannd (Sep 5, 2008)

*Brown rice syrup if you can find it.*

If you have a natural food store close by they will have it.


----------



## simplicity (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm voting for honey too.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 5, 2008)

jkath said:


> Also, if you put in cinnamon, it will help the apples taste sweeter without adding anything else.



gets my vote.  apples are sweet enough


----------

